# Moving rat cage around house?



## shimmyjames (Dec 18, 2016)

Hey,
So my rat cage is in the main living area of my house, but I have to work in the next room over fairly often. I was thinking I could buy some sort of cart to put my rats' cage on so I can easily bring them into the other room with me when I can't be in the main living area with them. We aren't at the point yet where I can just let them hang out outside their cage while I work.
Would this work? Is this a good idea? Would the rats be okay with that or is it best to leave them in one spot?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

What cage do you have? Or you could get a critter nation as it is on wheels already...that is if it can get though the sir frame. A cartwould work if the cage is well secured on it. The rats should be fine with changing rooms regularly.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I think it would be fine to change rooms. It would probably be very interesting to them to get a change of scenary. As long as the rooms temp isn't hugely different and there is not a huge ton of loud noises, it shouldn't affect them at all.

I have moved my rats cages around sometimes to be out in my living room. I never switched it out daily but it never bothered them. I think it would be fine.


----------



## Ratologist (Nov 24, 2016)

We move the cage morning & night nearly every day right now because it's winter here in MN! In the daytime, our kitchen is warm, and we spend a lot of time in there. So, we move the cage near us. At night we turn the house heat down & the warmest room in the house is the center room/entryway near the thermostat. So, we move them there. They don't seem to mind at all. On occasion, we take them to the living room with us. They seemed very excited about the change of scenery at first, but they were not upset. The change gave them all kinds of new things to see and sniff!


----------

